# My first good fake rock build! Sealer question... help please.



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have recently finished my first fake rock structure build, and I have been researching various sealants on this site and I think "Thompsons water seal" sounds like the most viable option for me.

This is due to me doing a mini build in the past for my bearded dragon which I sealed with waterproof gorrilla glue, then when I washed it after a few weeks it started washing the glue away and I had to completely re-seal, a waste of time and money.


I want a sealant that seals and that can stand up to a reasonable clean and not wash away!
Would you guys recommend Thompsons water seal for this? 









Shot at 2012-08-06


----------



## Queenii (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks brill!! Who's going to live on it??


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks! I am getting a couple of new females sometime soon and this slots nicely into one half of my 36 inch vivarium.
I was housing a singular leo in there earlier this year but I have moved him to a different viv and decided that this time I would utilise height aswell as floor space and came up with this!

I just need to seal it now and maybe give it a touch up with some paint =]


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

There's a yacht varnish you can use, I forget what brand it is though but it works well.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Ronseal yatch varnish is one people often recommend!


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Seapadders said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have recently finished my first fake rock structure build, and I have been researching various sealants on this site and I think "Thompsons water seal" sounds like the most viable option for me.
> 
> ...



That is cool as anything and very well made. May i ask what it was made from (I am assuming cut from polystyrene). I plan to build some custom vivariums eventually and the size of them would allow me to use features like this for my leo. Thanks in advance for the info.

As previously mentioned though every time sealing has been mentioned it has always been yacht varnish that was recommended


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's my fake rock build..



















Pretty much any clear varnish is safe to use, depending on how you work with it.


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

2 for Trippin said:


> Here's my fake rock build..
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That looks great! Which varnish did you use? I have been looking at a few and it looks like they leave a very shiny, what looks to be slippy surface. Yours doesn't look like that.


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

Seapadders said:


> That looks great! Which varnish did you use? I have been looking at a few and it looks like they leave a very shiny, what looks to be slippy surface. Yours doesn't look like that.



I used a combination of Varnish, tile grout and sand.. Took a lot of preparation, but I finished with the top layer of sand to give it a "Matte" effect.


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

2 for Trippin said:


> I used a combination of Varnish, tile grout and sand.. Took a lot of preparation, but I finished with the top layer of sand to give it a "Matte" effect.


Ah right ok, I will tryy that.

The only reason I am wanting it to be waterproof is because of the ease of cleaning. What is cleaning like with the top layer of sand on there?


----------



## 2 for Trippin (Aug 7, 2012)

Seapadders said:


> Ah right ok, I will tryy that.
> 
> The only reason I am wanting it to be waterproof is because of the ease of cleaning. What is cleaning like with the top layer of sand on there?



Never had to clean it, surprisingly!


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

I have found this on amazon, I think It is the clear one, im not too sure though. Can anyone that's used this already confirm?

Ronseal YVS1L 1L Exterior Yacht Varnish Satin: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

IMO it'll look much more realistic if sealed with 'Matt' or 'Flat' varnish as Satin does have a sheen to it. I recommend Acrylic varnish or anything solvent free, though it probably wont matter once it has thoroughly dried.
Looking good by the way! :2thumb:


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

WolverineX said:


> IMO it'll look much more realistic if sealed with 'Matt' or 'Flat' varnish as Satin does have a sheen to it. I recommend Acrylic varnish or anything solvent free, though it probably wont matter once it has thoroughly dried.
> Looking good by the way! :2thumb:


Could someone link me to any waterproof "Matt" or "Flat" finish varnish? The only ones I can find with that finish are indoor ones which don't specify protection against water


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Seapadders said:


> Could someone link me to any waterproof "Matt" or "Flat" finish varnish? The only ones I can find with that finish are indoor ones which don't specify protection against water


The best build/hides I've seen have all been sealed with epoxy resin with sand mixed in/coated on top. I've tried with varnish a couple of times and never had a great deal of success. 
Epoxy with sand on should be relatively easy to clean, just soak the hide for a bit in 10% bleach solution then a quick brush with a nail brush for the persistent bits and rinse.

The problem you had with gorilla glue is that it isn't a sealant, it's just an adhesive. i.e it will hold things together when kept wet, but it doesn't actually prevent water passing through it. 

Dave


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

my_shed said:


> The best build/hides I've seen have all been sealed with epoxy resin with sand mixed in/coated on top. I've tried with varnish a couple of times and never had a great deal of success.
> Epoxy with sand on should be relatively easy to clean, just soak the hide for a bit in 10% bleach solution then a quick brush with a nail brush for the persistent bits and rinse.
> 
> The problem you had with gorilla glue is that it isn't a sealant, it's just an adhesive. i.e it will hold things together when kept wet, but it doesn't actually prevent water passing through it.
> ...


2 for trippin's build looked pretty awesome on page 1 of this thread and he used varnish, if I could get a finish like that I would be very happy. I still want to know what varnish he used


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't speak for 2 for trippin, but I used Blackfriars Duratough clear varnish in Matt. It is water based so quick drying and almost odourless. I painted everything in acrylic paints, varnished it and left to dry. On the final varnish coat I just threw dry sand on in varying amounts and left to dry. I think it looks pretty realistic - and I do like my rocks...:2thumb:










I have also used Acrylic Matt Varnish with good results. This is a link to one similar to what I used...but you will need a lot!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Matt-Varn...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item3cb9ade4f2
The two shelves here are wooden, covered in grout, painted and varnished with Acrylic varnish. They are over 12 months old and just wipe clean. Theres no sand in the varnish though...


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

I have just bought a 1.2kg tin of West Systems epoxy resin which is what Pendragon used on a lot of his/her? builds. I have also bought a massive bad of really fine sand to put on when the last coat of resin is applied.

Does anyone know how many costs of this stuff I will need? I don't think PenDragon specifies this in his builds.


----------



## Seapadders (Aug 7, 2012)

First coat of epoxy and sand put on last night, looks great this morning after all the excess has been brushed off. However, there are some parts without sand on that need touching up.
Now, If only I could open the tin of epoxy and hardener! I can't for the life of me get the tins open! My hand is almost bleeding due to multiple failed attempts :S


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Thompson water seal is more for wood, brick,or anything porus,I use it to treat the wood in vivs before backgrounds,decoration,ect.It is great stuff you have only got abot 30-40 mins between cotes,if you leave it any longer it just sits on top and can't penetrate through itself.As said you would be better off with a low voc varnish,or a pond sealer.Also as mentioned mixing the sand in with the varnish,then painting on works great,it sets rock hard,and if you put a final cote ov varnish on top it makes the cleaning a lot better


----------

